

Ask YC: Hacking, Is it unethical to emulate others designs? - agentbleu

I had to build a bespoke shopping cart, I looked about as to who was doing it right and loved the style of the etsy.com cart, thus I emulated their style, is this unethical in your opinion?<p>Here are the guilty results:
http://www.vin-bio-vin-biologique.fr
======
bigtoga
I think it's fine to get inspiration as long as you aren't stealing. I modeled
mine after amazon. I'm not a guru designer and I took what I liked from about
five sites total to create my mashup. Take the ideas/elements you like and
make them your own somehow. People will appreciate the originality also.

------
xenoterracide
my first mockup takes inspiration from <http://last.fm> and <http://digg.com>

------
LPTS
Great artists steal.

